# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > آموزش: دانلود بهترین کتابهای آموزش ASP.Net MVC 4

## میلاد رئیسی

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان برنامه نویس 
در این تاپیک قصد معرفی بهترین کتاب های برنامه نویسی به زبان asp.net mvc را دارم . امیدوارم مفید واقع باشه برای شما عزیزان ! 

 * کتاب اول : 

Programming ASP.NET MVC 4



Book Description
Get up and running with ASP.NET MVC 4, and learn how to build modern server-side web applications. This guide helps you understand how the framework performs, and shows you how to use various features to solve many real-world development scenarios you're likely to face. In the process, you'll learn how to work with HTML, JavaScript, the Entity Framework, and other web technologies.

You'll start by learning core concepts such as the Model-View-Controller architectural pattern, and then work your way toward advanced topics. The authors demonstrate ASP.NET MVC 4 best practices and techniques by building a sample online auction site ("EBuy") throughout the book.
Book Details
Publisher:	O'Reilly Media
By:	Jess Chadwick, Todd Snyder, Hrusikesh Panda
ISBN:	978-1-4493-2031-7
Year:	2012
Pages:	492
Language:	English
File size:	13.9 MB
File format:	PDF
eBook
Download:	Programming ASP.NET MVC 4
Paper Book
Buy:	Programming ASP.NET MVC 4
Online Book
Read:	Programming ASP.NET MVC 4

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

* کتاب دوم :

Programming Razor



Book Description
Take Razor for a test drive and discover first hand how this scripting syntax simplifies the way you create dynamic, data-driven websites. With this cobarnamenevise guide, you'll work with Razor syntax by building example websites with Microsoft WebMatrix and ASP.NET MVC. You'll quickly learn how Razor lets you combine code and content in a fluid and expressive manner on Windows-based servers.

Programming Razor also explores components of the Razor API, and shows you how Razor templates are turned into rendered HTML. By the end of this book, you'll be able to create Razor-based websites with custom extensions that meet the specific needs of your projects.
Book Details
Publisher:	O'Reilly Media
By:	Jess Chadwick
ISBN:	978-1-4493-0676-2
Year:	2011
Pages:	118
Language:	English
File size:	4.5 MB
File format:	PDF
eBook
Download:	Programming Razor
Paper Book
Buy:	Programming Razor
Online Book
Read:	Programming Razor

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

* کتاب سوم : 


Programming ASP.NET AJAX



Book Description
Delivering rich, Web 2.0-style experiences has never been easier. This book gives you a complete hands-on introduction to Microsoft ASP.NET AJAX 1.0, the new framework that offers many of the same benefits for Ajax development that ASP.NET provides for server-side development. With Programming ASP.NET AJAX, you'll learn how to create professional, dynamic web pages with Ajax in no time.

Loaded with code and examples that demonstrate key aspects of the framework, this book is ideal not only for ASP.NET developers who want to take their applications a step further with Ajax, but for any web developers interested in ASP.NET AJAX, no matter what technology they use currently. That includes JavaScript programmers who would like to avoid the headaches of writing cross-browser code.
Book Details
Publisher:	O'Reilly Media
By:	Christian Wenz
ISBN:	978-0-596-51424-2
Year:	2007
Pages:	480
Language:	English
File size:	8.85 MB
File format:	PDF
eBook
Download:	Programming ASP.NET AJAX
Paper Book
Buy:	Programming ASP.NET AJAX
Online Book
Read:	Programming ASP.NET AJAX

----------


## Cybersilent

ASP.NET MVC Interview Questions and Answers Book 


*Who this book is for?* This book is appropriate for novice as well as for senior level  professionals who wants to strengthen their skills before appearing for  an interview on ASP.NET MVC. This book is equally helpful to sharpen  their programming skills and understanding ASP.NET MVC in a short time.
 This book is not only the ASP.NET MVC interview book but it is more  than that. This book helps you to get the depth knowledge of ASP.NET MVC  with a simple and elegant way.
*What this book covers?* This book is updated to ASP.NET MVC latest versions supported by .NET Framework 4.5 & 4.5.1.

         ASP.NET MVC         ASP.NET Web API


http://www.dotnet-tricks.com/Home/DotNetInterviewBook

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> *فیلم آموزش فارسی طراحی سایت با ASP.Net MVC4*
> من که تا حالا هیچ فیلم فارسی آموزشی درباره Asp.Net MVC ندیدم ولی این واقعاً عالی بود
> 
> دانلود فیلم آموزش Asp.Net MVC - قسمت مقدمه
> دانلود فیلم آموزش Asp.Net MVC - قسمت اول
> دانلود فیلم آموزش Asp.Net MVC - قسمت دوم
> دانلود فیلم آموزش Asp.Net MVC - قسمت سوم
> دانلود فیلم آموزش Asp.Net MVC - قسمت چهارم
> دانلود فیلم آموزش Asp.Net MVC - قسمت پنجم
> ...


تنها چند قسمت اولش رایگانه :ناراحت:

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بهترین آموزش MVC رو در این سایت میتونید پیدا کنید!
بهترین آموزش Entity Framework Code First رو در اینجا میتونید پیدا کنید.
یکی از بهترین پروژه های انجام شده با MVC رو اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید.(سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایریس)
اینم یه چک لیست قبل از انجام پروژه های MVC.

اینا همشون مجانی هستن! مجانی مجانی نه اون لینکای تاپیک قبلی!

----------

